# Detroit Michigan Herf (Herf-N-Da-"D")



## DETROITPHA357

Calling all Michigan Cigar and Pipe smokers for a Herf-N-Da-"D" :dr Im thinking of setting up a Smoke out for us sometime in August. I noticed there are a few different groups of people in the Detroit area surb's that hook up form time to time and I would like to get us all together for some good :w and :al If your down please post here and send me a PM. Let me know what's good for you date, time and location and We will make it happen. Ok WhiteJimmy EBN2002, Mo I expect to hear from yall first, Let's make it a nite to remember. Of course this is open to any and everyone that want's to come and join the 1st of many Herf's together :sl :z


----------



## icehog3

I'd be down for hitting my hometown for a Herf, love to meet some Detroit Gorillas! August doesn't work for me as I have SHII this weekend and playoffs the next, but if you do this again, please keep me posted.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey IceHog it wouuld be a pleaure to have you here, Im off just about every weekend in September the 1st 2weekends are the best for me but may be able to work something out the the other weekends. Whats good for you. I want to make this out to be a lot of :w and :al and fun for us all. Its just a :z for you.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey IceHog it wouuld be a pleaure to have you here, Im off just about every weekend in September the 1st 2weekends are the best for me but may be able to work something out the the other weekends. Whats good for you. I want to make this out to be a lot of :w and :al and fun for us all. Its just a :z for you.


I'll check my Sept. work schedule on Monday and get back to you here. Don't plan around me, my work schedule can be screwy and change last minute...but if the weekend you pick works, I'd love to come home!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> I'll check my Sept. work schedule on Monday and get back to you here. Don't plan around me, my work schedule can be screwy and change last minute...but if the weekend you pick works, I'd love to come home!


 Hey man sounds good my work life is crazy as well so im going to get some additional help from Jimmy "E" and Mo so it will happen. Maybe we can get Da Klug to attend, I promissed him a good time in the "D":hn


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey man sounds good my work life is crazy as well so im going to get some additional help from Jimmy "E" and Mo so it will happen. Maybe we can get Da Klug to attend, I promissed him a good time in the "D":hn


Yeah, we can take him to Red Devil Pizza on GrandRiver...  :r


----------



## Ermo

I'm in, any weekend is good, except next weekend when I'll be at the shack herf.. What location are u guys thinking?


----------



## White97Jimmy

Sept or Oct would be a lot better for my schedule. August is almost over with already anyway. 

I think Pizza Papalis would be a better idea.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> I'm in, any weekend is good, except next weekend when I'll be at the shack herf.. What location are u guys thinking?


Ok cool were looking spots now let me know what u think will be a good spot.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Sept or Oct would be a lot better for my schedule. August is almost over with already anyway.
> 
> I think Pizza Papalis would be a better idea.


DownTown or another one. I guess we will be eatting there then smoking somewhere else like robosto's or something like that.


----------



## icehog3

DETROITPHA357 said:


> DownTown or another one. I guess we will be eatting there then smoking somewhere else like robosto's or something like that.


What, you guys don't hang on the West Side??  :gn


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> What, you guys don't hang on the West Side??  :gn


nawww not saying no to the westside even tho we all know the east side is the best side lol. I figure
downtown so there will be a lot to do u know..


----------



## Dirty Dee

Hey Detroit, count me in for the herf. I just need to know the time and place.
There is a nice spot in Southfield that I know of with good food & adult beverages; and most importantly they are cigar friendly. :w


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Dirty Dee said:


> Hey Detroit, count me in for the herf. I just need to know the time and place.
> There is a nice spot in Southfield that I know of with good food & adult beverages; and most importantly they are cigar friendly. :w


Ohhhh Yeahhhh I use to go there all the time years ago (like I'm old school) ok shound good we we will see what the rest of the floks have to say and go from there. Call me tonite.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok I'm not crazyy Dirty Dee sent the loc in a PM  its copper cannon its cool. please continue with the suggestion


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok now that were back up online you can post you replys here and send me a PM.


----------



## Ermo

Detroit I remember you talking about a place called the rhino, or blue rhino, or something like that downtown. I'll go anywhere they have drinks and are cigar friendly.


----------



## 5thDan

Since I don't work anymore most any time would be good for me. I know a few places that are cigar friendly. We had a herf in a restaurant attached to the Greektown casino a couple years ago. There is a Baily’s in Dearborn and another in Canton that are also very Cigar Friendly.


----------



## White97Jimmy

5thDan said:


> Since I don't work anymore most any time would be good for me. I know a few places that are cigar friendly. We had a herf in a restaurant attached to the Greektown casino a couple years ago. There is a Baily's in Dearborn and another in Canton that are also very Cigar Friendly.


There's a Bailey's in Troy too.


----------



## Mauirce

There is also a boat ride that would facilatate us smokers nicely, this way would could smoke and yell obscinaties to all the land lovers that wouldn't be able to hear us.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

All of them sounds good. What's the name of the spot next to greek town casino?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mauirce said:


> There is also a boat ride that would facilatate us smokers nicely, this way would could smoke and yell obscinaties to all the land lovers that wouldn't be able to hear us.


Hey Mo which Boat R U talking about (Princess) what about $$$ can u look into it. or maybe the diamond jack.


----------



## Mauirce

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Calling all Michigan Cigar and Pipe smokers for a Herf-N-Da-"D" :dr Im thinking of setting up a Smoke out for us sometime in August. I noticed there are a few different groups of people in the Detroit area surb's that hook up form time to time and I would like to get us all together for some good :w and :al If your down please post here and send me a PM. Let me know what's good for you date, time and location and We will make it happen. Ok WhiteJimmy EBN2002, Mo I expect to hear from yall first, Let's make it a nite to remember. Of course this is open to any and everyone that want's to come and join the 1st of many Herf's together :sl :z


Count me in !!!
Wouldn't miss it for a cigar,...


----------



## Mauirce

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hey Mo which Boat R U talking about (Princess) what about $$$ can u look into it. or maybe the diamond jack.


Ok I'll look into the boat rides and their fares, I think a date would help, lets discuss.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mauirce said:


> Ok I'll look into the boat rides and their fares, I think a date would help, lets discuss.


Ok yall lets get together ASAP so we can get a date, I have some out of town people that's been hitting me up about coming and there looking for a date so please call me with loc's and and dates when you can. anyone with suggestions 313 790-8212, If the copper cannon place is available that sounds good, Pizza Paplas greektown aswell. the rhino is a smoke bar in the lower half open bar. Let get it together and make it happen soon.... Thaxs for the replys


----------



## DETROITPHA357

"UPDATE" Hey whats going on fellas, we now have several loc's that people have suggested to me and all i need is a head count of the people that think they may want to attend. The dates are Sept the 9th or Sept the 16th. Copper cannon in southfield suggested by 
Dirty Dee was 1of the suggestions, Pizza Papalis downtown "D"suggested by WhiteJimmy2002 was another and Baily's that was suggested by 5th Dan & Maurice suggested a boat ride that allowed cigar smoke. Yall hit me back with which date is good for ya, ill take a poll and get back with ya. Also include 1 of the abv loc's if u like. I also have several other people from out of town that has hit me up abou coming they just want the date and place. so if yall can reply asap i would be most thankful :z My cell no. is 313 790-8212 I would like to talke to everyone at least 1nce b4 the event. thxs So far I have IceHog, 5th Dan, Palm55, JPH, WhiteJimmy2002, DirtyDee, Maurice, Detroitpha357(me) and some other people PM me just havent been able to get back with them. I was also told its about 10 people in Michigan that get together all the time so im trying to get intouch with them. So Holla @me:sl


----------



## JPH

Just met, and hung out with Ermo (Eric) for a few days at Shack herf 06...If he's down I'm down. Prolly Liz too. (If Jessica is going)...If not Sausage fest 2006 is fine by me. (in a non sexual way of course)! lol.


----------



## Ermo

JPH I would bring Jessica for sure, you and Liz should stay overnight too. PM sent.

DETROIT, I think we should do it at whatever place is next to greektown casino. Heres why. If we can smoke in the restaurant that would be sweet, and after the restaurant there are about 20 cigar friendly bars/clubs/night-spots that we could all go to, or we could all go to Greektown casino and smoke there. I think downtown is good because of the number of options once we're down there, something for everyone.

5th Avenue bar in Comerica park is huge, 2 floors, good bands, and super cigar friendly with the entire 3rd floor being on the roof and you can smoke inside too. Its within walking distance of Greektown.

There's my vote.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> JPH I would bring Jessica for sure, you and Liz should stay overnight too. PM sent.
> 
> DETROIT, I think we should do it at whatever place is next to greektown casino. Heres why. If we can smoke in the restaurant that would be sweet, and after the restaurant there are about 20 cigar friendly bars/clubs/night-spots that we could all go to, or we could all go to Greektown casino and smoke there. I think downtown is good because of the number of options once we're down there, something for everyone.
> 
> 5th Avenue bar in Comerica park is huge, 2 floors, good bands, and super cigar friendly with the entire 3rd floor being on the roof and you can smoke inside too. Its within walking distance of Greektown.
> 
> There's my vote.


Well well the Herf boys are talking to us LOL. Shound good to me "E" Ok ill try to check out some spots and maybe jimmy can check out the pizza place. I would like to reserve a spot for us if we can, if not im sure it will be room. If we can do it by this by wednesday I can start sending PM's and other stuff. Hey "E" hit me up 313 790-8212 lets also look into housing for the ones thats coming from out of town. So until then (DOWNTOWN IT IS)
:z


----------



## Dirty Dee

Downtown or Uptown I'm there regardless. Only drawback is Sept. 9. I have a funeral to go to that day. I think that this may interfere with my herfing with you guys.  Sept. 16 would be much better for me. Keep me posted whatever the decision.


----------



## Ermo

Sept. 16th is better for mr too.

I suggest we shoud herf in downtown Detroit the weekend of the 16th, I will be out smoking both nights. I know tons of cigar-friendly bars and nightclubs:

Fishbones
5th avenue in Comerica park
Club Envy 
Greektown casino
MGM casino
Motor city casino
Robustos (for the up-scale crowd)

Pulse has monthly cigar events with an inhouse roller that will roll you custom smokes and a sweet atmosphere. 1 block from greektown casino.

I don't know where to eat but I know where to :w and :al and thats all I need.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> Sept. 16th is better for mr too.
> 
> I suggest we shoud herf in downtown Detroit the weekend of the 16th, I will be out smoking both nights. I know tons of cigar-friendly bars and nightclubs:
> 
> Fishbones
> 5th avenue in Comerica park
> Club Envy
> Greektown casino
> MGM casino
> Motor city casino
> Robustos (for the up-scale crowd)
> 
> Pulse has monthly cigar events with an inhouse roller that will roll you custom smokes and a sweet atmosphere. 1 block from greektown casino.
> 
> I don't know where to eat but I know where to :w and :al and thats all I need.


Hey sounds good to me sept the 16th it is. downtown multiple loc's (lol) ok were on now. let the invites begin ....


----------



## White97Jimmy

JPH said:


> Just met, and hung out with Ermo (Eric) for a few days at Shack herf 06...If he's down I'm down. Prolly Liz too. (If Jessica is going)...If not Sausage fest 2006 is fine by me. (in a non sexual way of course)! lol.


JPH, my fiance would probably be around too, so there will be a few females here.


----------



## 5thDan

The 16th anyplace downtown is good for me.


----------



## White97Jimmy

I personally like the MGM casino better...but anywhere is cool with me.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> I personally like the MGM casino better...but anywhere is cool with me.


That is really the perfect spot, Im not sure if anyone is bring there youngings.. Age is 21 and older, I dont think we have a prob with that tho. All U can Eat HUMMMMMM.... Ill second MGM Casino (2voted for mgm) anyone else


----------



## Ermo

My favorite casino also. 3 for MGM. I love to play video poker and smoke cigars.


----------



## JPH

Ermo said:


> My favorite casino also. 3 for MGM. I love to play video poker and smoke cigars.


I'm down...though Liz doesn't really gamble...and were broke as hell.... but I can pop a few bucks into video poker with a fine stogie in hand for a special occasion. Let me know when.


----------



## CustomsUSAgent

We're in. Just name a time and a place.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

CustomsUSAgent said:


> We're in. Just name a time and a place.


:tpd: Who is this????


----------



## JPH

DETROITPHA357 said:


> :tpd: Who is this????


Elbow..Elbow...I don't know... but he want to come to your *ALL NON-CUBAN HERF*..*Wink* *Wink* lol....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> Elbow..Elbow...I don't know... but he want to come to your *ALL NON-CUBAN HERF*..*Wink* *Wink* lol....


LOL LOL LOL of course i just sent them a pm asking who they were, 05 member date "0" trades (dont matter tho) 10 post but yes this is a non cuban herf indeed...


----------



## Ermo

CustomsUSAgent said:


> We're in. Just name a time and a place.


Um......Something came up and I can't make it..........to the non-cuban cigar herf..........and I forgot to tell you guys I moved to Canada last week.


----------



## Dirty Dee

MGM Casino on Sept. 16?

Is that right?

Time? Where to meet exactly? The casino has a little size to it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Dirty Dee said:


> MGM Casino on Sept. 16?
> 
> Is that right?
> 
> Time? Where to meet exactly? The casino has a little size to it.


 Time: TBA Where to meet: TBA & yes it has some size to it. Did i answer all of your questions  :sl Ill let ya know


----------



## JPH

Ermo said:


> Um......Something came up and I can't make it..........to the non-cuban cigar herf..........and I forgot to tell you guys I moved to Canada last week.


You too!!!!....where at?? I'm by maple leaf villiage, right next to Ham thats called Bacon-ville


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> Um......Something came up and I can't make it..........to the non-cuban cigar herf..........and I forgot to tell you guys I moved to Canada last week.


LOL LOL LOL :r I jsut saw this. It's all good, im there... (Canada)


----------



## White97Jimmy

JPH said:


> I'm down...though Liz doesn't really gamble...and were broke as hell.... but I can pop a few bucks into video poker with a fine stogie in hand for a special occasion. Let me know when.


Don't worry about that, I'm not really a gambler either and I'm not rich by any means!

I usually bring like $20-40 to gamble and would rather smoke and walk around more than gamble. We need to find a lounge or something...are we going to hit up Robustos? If we are, everyone who is coming from out of town should note that it is a "dressier" place...no hats, t-shirts, etc.


----------



## JPH

White97Jimmy said:


> Don't worry about that, I'm not really a gambler either and I'm not rich by any means!
> 
> I usually bring like $20-40 to gamble and would rather smoke and walk around more than gamble. We need to find a lounge or something...are we going to hit up Robustos? If we are, everyone who is coming from out of town should note that it is a "dressier" place...no hats, t-shirts, etc.












????hmmmm????? I might rock this shirt.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Don't worry about that, I'm not really a gambler either and I'm not rich by any means!
> 
> I usually bring like $20-40 to gamble and would rather smoke and walk around more than gamble. We need to find a lounge or something...are we going to hit up Robustos? If we are, everyone who is coming from out of town should note that it is a "dressier" place...no hats, t-shirts, etc.


I dont gamble at all but the casino is a very nice place to hang out, Your right walking around smoking cigars and chillin at the bar listening to live music is the bomb(opps did i say bomb) We can check out Robustos if u like along with 5th ave. The walk through Greektown will also be cool. Ok lets stop talking about it im getting a exciteddddd We need to find a place for out of towners to stay. I say the hilton garden right downtown next to the football and baseball park its walking distance from everything. (no drinking and driving) or they can just stay with us:s what yall think?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> ????hmmmm????? I might rock this shirt.


Hey Jimmy "E" we need to get some made of those made. whats up


----------



## Ermo

I'm too poor....for the shirt. I'll write it on a t-shirt with a sharpie though!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> I'm too poor....for the shirt. I'll write it on a t-shirt with a sharpie though!!


Ok lets do it next year. disreguard that one.:z


----------



## JPH

I wasn't suggesting we get shirts or anything....Just thinking of wearing it to the herf....I'm sure yall' knew that though hahaha 1 more post for me bwahaha.


----------



## White97Jimmy

I don't think shirts would be a good idea for this year.

-First, we have just under 3 weeks, which isn't that much time for places to get an order through.

-Second, it would probably be expensive. You usually have to pay a setup fee and/or graphic fee. Embroidery isn't cheap. With the small group that will be attending, it most likely woudn't be worth it.


Even if out-of-towners stay downtown, they can always ride around with one of us if we go further towards the suburbs....We know the area better than them anyway. I'm not sure of the rates of hotels downtown, but the hotels near me are about $60-$70 per night. I'm sure there are a few cheaper places too.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> I don't think shirts would be a good idea for this year.
> 
> -First, we have just under 3 weeks, which isn't that much time for places to get an order through.
> 
> -Second, it would probably be expensive. You usually have to pay a setup fee and/or graphic fee. Embroidery isn't cheap. With the small group that will be attending, it most likely woudn't be worth it.
> 
> Even if out-of-towners stay downtown, they can always ride around with one of us if we go further towards the suburbs....We know the area better than them anyway. I'm not sure of the rates of hotels downtown, but the hotels near me are about $60-$70 per night. I'm sure there are a few cheaper places too.


Yeah I smashed the tshirt ideal just me thinking which I shouldn't do a lot. ok if I get time ill check some prices for the hotels and maybe someone can check robosto's to see how they can accom us. I may get 1of my partners truck so I can carry some of the people around.


----------



## JPH

White97Jimmy said:


> JPH, my fiance would probably be around too, so there will be a few females here.


Didn't see this untill now...K sounds good


----------



## The Monk

Where and when?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Monk said:


> Where and when?


Monk its in detroit september 16th MGM casino from there entire city and sub's.. u coming


----------



## The Monk

No sorry the date is already taken. Maybe next time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

The Monk said:


> No sorry the date is already taken. Maybe next time.


Ok cool maybe next time...


----------



## JPH

K..me and liz are down for sure. Can we get a list going of who's attending?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Please cut & paste this list so we can always see an updated list.

1. Detroitpha357 - plus 2


----------



## JPH

1. Detroitpha357 
2. Jeremy and Liz
3.


----------



## White97Jimmy

1. Detroitpha357 
2. Jeremy and Liz
3. James, buddy Kevin, maybe Melissa


----------



## Ermo

1. Detroitpha357 
2. Jeremy and Liz
3. James, buddy Kevin, maybe Melissa
4. Eric and Jessica


----------



## icehog3

Booker, sorry I didn't return your PM in a more timely fashion. I am submitting my Sept. schedule today, hoping to get Sept. 16th off...I'll post as soon as I know.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Booker, sorry I didn't return your PM in a more timely fashion. I am submitting my Sept. schedule today, hoping to get Sept. 16th off...I'll post as soon as I know.


Oh no problem, let us know we be more than honored to have u here with us.


----------



## Dirty Dee

1. Detroitpha357 
2. Jeremy and Liz
3. James, buddy Kevin, maybe Melissa
4. Eric and Jessica
5. Yep, it's me Dirty Dee & friend Hank


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Dirty Dee said:


> 1. Detroitpha357
> 2. Jeremy and Liz
> 3. James, buddy Kevin, maybe Melissa
> 4. Eric and Jessica
> 5. Yep, it's me Dirty Dee & friend Hank


Glad 2CU here DirtyDee, White2002Jimmy, Emro we even have Jeremy(JPH) from Ohio here with wifie cool. Hey where is Mo.


----------



## JPH

Edit...g/f ...not wife....hope she don't read this ....giving her ideas...LOL...j/k it's no biggie.

Detroit prank called me ...LOL....by accident...was funny.

Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> Edit...g/f ...not wife....hope she don't read this ....giving her ideas...LOL...j/k it's no biggie.
> 
> Detroit prank called me ...LOL....by accident...was funny.
> 
> Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf Herf


:fu :tg :sl


----------



## chip

Probably not this one, but next one for sure, fellas.


----------



## Bruisedawg

1. Detroitpha357 
2. Jeremy and Liz
3. James, buddy Kevin, maybe Melissa
4. Eric and Jessica
5. Yep, it's me Dirty Dee & friend Hank
6. Bruisedawg +1 :al :gn :w :z


----------



## Bruisedawg

Just booked my room at the Comfort Inn! Countin' the days!
-Bob:w :w
:al :al :al


----------



## White97Jimmy

Sweet! Anyone set up any definite times for Fri/Sat?

I have to work late on Fri (prob till around 2230 or so) but I could probably make it to MGM by 2300. I will be taking Saturday off, so I have that day free.


----------



## Ermo

I can be there Friday around 7:00 and I'll be chillin somewhere all day Saturday. I have nothing to do all weekend so I'm down to herf the whole time (yeah, I like to drink too). 

I will PM my cell to everyone coming so you can call me and we'll meet up.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bruisedawg said:


> Just booked my room at the Comfort Inn! Countin' the days!
> -Bob:w :w
> :al :al :al


which 1 & what nite r u coming.


----------



## White97Jimmy

So whats the Friday night plan?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> So whats the Friday night plan?


Friday nite were going to robusto's pretty much, maybe bar hop til 2a. My sister (wayne county sheriff) work crew is going there after work. ill be there later that day. I figure 8a 4 the MGM Casion, what u think?


----------



## White97Jimmy

8am....jeez...If we close the bar on Friday, we won't be getting much sleep that night!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> 8am....jeez...If we close the bar on Friday, we won't be getting much sleep that night!


my bad that's 8p MGM


----------



## White97Jimmy

whew! I was gonna say...i might as well not even go to bed!


----------



## Ermo

I haven't seen 8am on a Saturday in like 15 years!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> whew! I was gonna say...i might as well not even go to bed!


We might not sleep....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> I haven't seen 8am on a Saturday in like 15 years!!


u might not go 2 bed until 8a can u hang or should I bring a blanket


----------



## Bruisedawg

DETROITPHA357 said:


> which 1 & what nite r u coming.


Coming up Saturday afternoon. Booked the Comfort Inn on E. Jefferson but I looked at the Inn on Ferry Street and that looks nicer. Any ideas? Don't want to be slumming with the winos!
Bob


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bruisedawg said:


> Coming up Saturday afternoon. Booked the Comfort Inn on E. Jefferson but I looked at the Inn on Ferry Street and that looks nicer. Any ideas? Don't want to be slumming with the winos!
> Bob


lol, just about anything on e. jefferson is cool. ill hit u up tho.pm me your tele again.


----------



## icehog3

Hi Booker,

Looks like I will probably be off for the 16th, but with recent developments in my wife's employment future (or lack of it), I am afraid to commit to heading all the way to Motown in a couple weeks. I hope I can make another one there soon.....Tom


----------



## Bruisedawg

Should be rollin' into town about 3 PM Saturday. Anybody doing anything before the official festivities, let me know. The longer I stay out of the casinos, the better. Was thinking about catching the Tigers game on Sunday.
-Bob


----------



## DETROITPHA357

icehog3 said:


> Hi Booker,
> 
> Looks like I will probably be off for the 16th, but with recent developments in my wife's employment future (or lack of it), I am afraid to commit to heading all the way to Motown in a couple weeks. I hope I can make another one there soon.....Tom


no prob family 1st


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bruisedawg said:


> Should be rollin' into town about 3 PM Saturday. Anybody doing anything before the official festivities, let me know. The longer I stay out of the casinos, the better. Was thinking about catching the Tigers game on Sunday.
> -Bob


Yes something is always gng on. maybe ill take u site seeing & smokes a few before we sme a few


----------



## White97Jimmy

I have off on Saturday, so if you want to do something besides walking the casino(s), that's cool with me. I'll be on somewhat of a limited budget, but I'm trying to save a few extra dollars for that weekend.

Sunday I have a golf outing, so I don't think I'll be able to hang out then.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok people's I just confirmed the V.I.P. room at the MGM Grand with another lil surprise (ill wait until we get there) So again for those that are coming down Friday were going to Robustos then MGM on Saturday, be ready for a lot of :w and :al no :s so far were looking at:Updated list:
Originally Posted by Dirty Dee
1. Detroitpha357 
2. Jeremy and Liz
3. James, buddy Kevin, maybe Melissa
4. Eric and Jessica
5. Yep, it's me Dirty Dee & friend Hank 
6. Mo said he's in for sure.
7. Bruisedawg
I have several other people that PM'd me but im not going to post there name until there sure there coming. So until then :tg


----------



## White97Jimmy

So whats the surprise? (I'm antsy and can't wait)


----------



## Ermo

What is the VIP room?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> So whats the surprise? (I'm antsy and can't wait)


Hahaha u have to wait, lets just say if all works out we will be full and happy:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> What is the VIP room?


Its a room the VP of security is setting up for us if he can. He's a Ex-DPD cop I know. Im trying to make this one a very nice one.


----------



## Ermo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Hahaha u have to wait, lets just say if all works out we will be full and happy:dr


Sweet.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

:u


Ermo said:


> Sweet.


hope for the best:u


----------



## Damon

Are newbies welcome to the Herf?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Damon said:


> Are newbies welcome to the Herf?


Bro please of course, everyone is welcome. where u live? Hit us up and we will give you the details. :w


----------



## White97Jimmy

Hell yea...the more people at the herf, the better. I really can't wait until next weekend!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bruisedawg said:


> Just booked my room at the Comfort Inn! Countin' the days!
> -Bob:w :w
> :al :al :al


Bruisedawg I did check out the comfort inn, the area is cool, 5mins from dtwn or 10min walk which u won't be doing due to us having yall out all nite. my girl said the ferry inn is better cause its lika a bed in breakfast . u goy my No still give me a call.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Hell yea...the more people at the herf, the better. I really can't wait until next weekend!!


Me either  :z


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Hell yea...the more people at the herf, the better. I really can't wait until next weekend!!


Hey Jimmy we need to do a lil herf some time this week, what cha think:w


----------



## White97Jimmy

I may have some free time either Mon or Wed this week....Rest of the week I have to work late.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> I may have some free time either Mon or Wed this week....Rest of the week I have to work late.


Lets shoot for Wednesday, U let "E" know and Ill let Mo know.
PS:  :sb :c :tg U know what's that all about dont ya LOL


----------



## Bruisedawg

White97Jimmy said:


> Hell yea...the more people at the herf, the better. I really can't wait until next weekend!!


Saturday can't come soon enough!!!:w :al :w :al :al 
-Bob


----------



## Bruisedawg

Hey Booker!
Any attendence updates!:dr :dr :dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bruisedawg said:


> Hey Booker!
> Any attendence updates!:dr :dr :dr


Just a few people asking about it but none confirmed. about 5guys from my job so thats about 10-15people.


----------



## Ermo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Lets shoot for Wednesday, U let "E" know and Ill let Mo know.
> PS:  :sb :c :tg U know what's that all about dont ya LOL


Gotta work all the rest of the week, I have to wait for the herf. What time is everybody going to Robusto's friday night?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> Gotta work all the rest of the week, I have to wait for the herf. What time is everybody going to Robusto's friday night?


I'm going between 8:30p&9:00p


----------



## JPH

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I'm going between 8:30p&9:00p


 Liz and I will arrive with Eric and Jessica...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> Liz and I will arrive with Eric and Jessica...


ok cool so your coming down friday


----------



## Ermo

Any word on the private room saturday night at the MGM?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> Any word on the private room saturday night at the MGM?


Not yet! ill check tomorrow.


----------



## JPH

DETROITPHA357 said:


> ok cool so your coming down friday


Yeah coming down Friday...Were leaving on Saturday sometime after dinner/smoke probably.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> Yeah coming down Friday...Were leaving on Saturday sometime after dinner/smoke probably.


ok. hey do anyone have jp6 addy.


----------



## White97Jimmy

I don't think I'm going to go to Robustos Friday. Kinda short on money this week (had to already pull money out of savings just for this weekend), and I won't even get out of work until around 11pm anyway.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> I don't think I'm going to go to Robustos Friday. Kinda short on money this week (had to already pull money out of savings just for this weekend), and I won't even get out of work until around 11pm anyway.


Uhhhhh come on through, I'm sure u won't have to spend any money


----------



## White97Jimmy

Still up in the air about Friday. I may stop by for a smoke. 

We can bring our own sticks in Robustos, right? Is there a cover?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

UPDATE: Just talked to Vic Pegg & this is what he sent me:

Booker, The best I could do is set up a table of 10 for you guys under your
name. I have to check to make sure the VIP Lounge has nothing going on. If
not there should be no problem with you guys using it to smoke the stoggies!
Please remember all gratuites are not included in the buffet or drinks.
MLCC laws prohibit us from comping drinks. 

I will let know who is the contact person for use of the VIP room. 

Thanks, hope you have a great time. I may be here when you arrive?


Victor F. Pegg II, Investigator
Security Investigations
MGM Grand Detroit Casino

So I guess we will play it by ear when we get there. I hope my surprise happens if not oh well.


----------



## White97Jimmy

Sweet! Thanx for keeping us updated.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Sweet! Thanx for keeping us updated.


No prob. Hey do anyone remember the name of the guy that lives western sub of detroit in his profile? I also PM'ed DirtyDee to see if he was still coming. Hey jimmy I have to do a out of town slip for work so I won't get called in  I can't miss this unless its very serious


----------



## White97Jimmy

Damon posted about coming...but hasn't visited CS since he joined (9/9)

I'm doing the same thing. I should only be getting called/paged in an emergency.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Damon posted about coming...but hasn't visited CS since he joined (9/9)
> 
> I'm doing the same thing. I should only be getting called/paged in an emergency.


Who is damond (dirtyDee)?


----------



## White97Jimmy

No, Damon is his screen name.


----------



## JPH

I'm going through some technical difficulties. Liz's car is basically not driveable...Guess I'll have to drive to Columbus(2hrs)..get her ....than drive right back past my house again (2hrs) on the way to Detroit(2.5hrs) ..Sheesh what a pain. Otherwise all is well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> No, Damon is his screen name.


Ok is Palm55 from mich?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> I'm going through some technical difficulties. Liz's car is basically not driveable...Guess I'll have to drive to Columbus(2hrs)..get her ....than drive right back past my house again (2hrs) on the way to Detroit(2.5hrs) ..Sheesh what a pain. Otherwise all is well.


Be careful


----------



## White97Jimmy

JPH said:


> I'm going through some technical difficulties. Liz's car is basically not driveable...Guess I'll have to drive to Columbus(2hrs)..get her ....than drive right back past my house again (2hrs) on the way to Detroit(2.5hrs) ..Sheesh what a pain. Otherwise all is well.


That sucks. At least you are still able to make it, and at least gas went down in price!

Booker- Palm55 is from Mich...


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Booker- Palm55 is from Mich...


ok, I sent him a pm but it wouldn't go through because his box is full, but he said he was gng to come. Hey what time r we hooking up saturday? Jimmy do u want to stop by the smoke shop early that day & show them some love, maybe invite them altho I don't think they will come. A quick stop by make 1 purchase


----------



## JPH

White97Jimmy said:


> That sucks. At least you are still able to make it, and at least gas went down in price!
> 
> Booker- Palm55 is from Mich...


Yeah there is always a bright side. I'm going to see if she may just need to get a rental car... Because I really dont wana have to drive her back to C-bus than back again to my place...But ya know...whatever

It'll be all good.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

UPDATE II Vic just email me this:

Director of Slot Club Services/VIP Karen Brookstein has graciously given her
permission to have your guests use the VIP room to smoke their stogies from
roughly 9pm to 10pmemishhhhhh! I spoke to Swing Shift Manager Roz Pennywell
and Supervisor Everett Whitaker and will send emails to remind them to
assist you getting in to the room. It is located "high limit" table games.
Have fun.

So as it stands we have use of the VIP room  looking good so far fellas.....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> Yeah there is always a bright side. I'm going to see if she may just need to get a rental car... Because I really dont wana have to drive her back to C-bus than back again to my place...But ya know...whatever
> 
> It'll be all good.


It will be worth it when yall get here. pack 4 unpredictable weather


----------



## White97Jimmy

Sweet...this is getting better and better!!


----------



## Damon

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Bro please of course, everyone is welcome. where u live? Hit us up and we will give you the details. :w


I am from the Chesterfield area, so the casino herf is not a problem to make.


----------



## Damon

Is anyone aware of what happened to the Belicoso' cigar store in Clinton Twp. - It appers to have been closed.


----------



## White97Jimmy

No clue...never been out there


----------



## Ermo

White97Jimmy said:


> Still up in the air about Friday. I may stop by for a smoke.
> 
> *We can bring our own sticks in Robustos, right*? Is there a cover?


Even if we can't Im not buying their $20 cigars!! If they say anything I'll just tell them I bought it there.

Jeremy you should try to get her car fixed, that much driving sucks! :z


----------



## Ermo

Damon said:


> Is anyone aware of what happened to the Belicoso' cigar store in Clinton Twp. - It appers to have been closed.


This happened: Click here for story.


----------



## White97Jimmy

They turned into Cbid?!? (Or closed because they couldn't compete with online vendors)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Damon said:


> I am from the Chesterfield area, so the casino herf is not a problem to make.


R U going to be able to make it down Friday? Were going to try and be there around or between 8:30p-9:30p.:w :al


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Still up in the air about Friday. I may stop by for a smoke.
> 
> We can bring our own sticks in Robustos, right? Is there a cover? Even if we can't Im not buying their $20 cigars!! If they say anything I'll just tell them I bought it there


Yes you can bring your own cigars, I checked yesterday. They want to know if we want the vip lounge upstairs or the regular sitting area downstairs with the live band? Yall let me know because i have to hold it on my credit card. IM not sure about the cover charge so ill check on that.


----------



## White97Jimmy

DETROITPHA357 said:


> R U going to be able to make it down Friday? Were going to try and be there around or between 8:30p-9:30p.:w :al


Robustos is Friday
Casio herf is Saturday
(Just to clear things up)

Booker- Looks like it will just be me and my buddy Kevin. My woman decided not to come. She said that she didn't really feel like coming, and would rather hang out with her sister that night. I kinda knew that she would do this...it really doesn't bother me because I know that she isn't into cigars at all, but I just wanted to let you know in case you were trying to get a "count" of people.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Robustos is Friday
> Casio herf is Saturday
> (Just to clear things up)
> 
> Booker- Looks like it will just be me and my buddy Kevin. My woman decided not to come. She said that she didn't really feel like coming, and would rather hang out with her sister that night. I kinda knew that she would do this...it really doesn't bother me because I know that she isn't into cigars at all, but I just wanted to let you know in case you were trying to get a "count" of people.


Yep I was counting thxs. Ok cool my girl will not be coming Friday but she may come Saturday to the casino altho she may not hit the VIP Rm. Damm that mean im going to have to give her money for the slot machines Ok it looks like the count may be up to 15-20 people. I really didnt want it to get this big, that might screw up my suprise at the MGM:hn Oh well maybe some of my friends from work wont show up lol


----------



## White97Jimmy

Melissa won't be showing up either night. She let me know that she really didn't want to be a part of this last night. (Thanx for telling me now, and not 3 weeks ago! )

Anyway....

Just thought that I would post this in case anyone had any questions about the dress code at Robustos:


> To uphold an upscale image and provide the best enjoyment and atmosphere for our guests we strictly enforce the following dress code.
> 
> Please no jogging, athletic, warm up, running or exercise suits, no bandanas, head socks, head nylons or head wear, no backward facing caps or hats, no hooded jackets, no jerseys (professional home team only when playing), no shirts with large numbers or logos appearing to have a "jersey" look, no camouflage, no club colors, no men's fur coats, no military fatigues, no large jewelry displayed outside of shirt, no cut offs, no beach wear, no factory uniforms, no inappropriate or offensive terms or saying on clothes, no dirty, tattered or worn out clothing, no cleats, or any other attire that may be deemed inappropriate for guests. This dress code is subject to change or modification. The management determines eligibility of dress code when in question.


And there is no dress code at MGM....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

:tpd: Thats no problem with me im coming in my birthday suite:fu oh yeah ill also have on my gun belt pic's allowed


----------



## White97Jimmy

> Additionally, NO firearms allowed on premise under any circumstance.


That was on the site too...I'm guessing you're exempt from that. Guess mine will just have to stay in the truck....


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> That was on the site too...I'm guessing you're exempt from that. Guess mine will just have to stay in the truck....


Now that i know where u keep your weapon if u dont provide me with 2padrons 64&26 nat, 4 shoots, 5 beers and a back rub im going to call my homies and have them set up survellance and ya. :fu If u chose to comply all is good if not:gn :bx :sl


----------



## White97Jimmy

???? I have a license to carry it!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> ???? I have a license to carry it!


I know, But if you cant find them that may cause a problem:SM


----------



## Arrow

Bummer, I just discovered this site from a friend and will be out of town... darn. Well I will have to keep an eye open for the next herf! Hope it goes well.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Arrow said:


> Bummer, I just discovered this site from a friend and will be out of town... darn. Well I will have to keep an eye open for the next herf! Hope it goes well.


Hey glad to see ya, we meet during the week so u can meet us then,


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey Jimmy on the real i might leave mine at home, I dont like leaving it in my veh. It's pretty safe down there. Vic also said he was going to have security escort us around. I think thats a lil much but Im not going to tell him not to. I guess for 1 day I will feel important


----------



## White97Jimmy

Yeah...I won't be carrying that night either. I can't bring it in Robustos, and I can't bring it in a casino....whats the point of even leaving it in my truck??

Besides...I know karate 

You think Vic has any part-time openings? I am seriously looking for side jobs. You know of anyone that is hiring armed/unarmed security?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Yeah...I won't be carrying that night either. I can't bring it in Robustos, and I can't bring it in a casino....whats the point of even leaving it in my truck??
> 
> Besides...I know karate
> 
> You think Vic has any part-time openings? I am seriously looking for side jobs. You know of anyone that is hiring armed/unarmed security?


Ill tell u what, when we get there and get settled in. We can pull him to the side and talk to him about it and see what happens. 
By the way he told me the VIP of MGM may come, he's a cigar smoker and he knows about our event. I think we should get some nice smokes and pass the off to him, what u think?


----------



## White97Jimmy

Sweet....thanx

As for getting some smokes together...I will chip in a few. I don't have any "super premiums", but have some mid-grades that I would be more than willing to donate. 

I'll be the one smoking the $3 sticks all weekend


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Sweet....thanx
> 
> As for getting some smokes together...I will chip in a few. I don't have any "super premiums", but have some mid-grades that I would be more than willing to donate.
> 
> I'll be the one smoking the $3 sticks all weekend


$3 sticks are the bomb:u im not sure what im bring. Eric gave me some nice Joye D's:bx


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Any one get intouch with Palm55 yet. He cant rec'v PM's due to it being full. I cant email him for some reason. Maybe someone can try


----------



## Bigga Petey

Wish I could make it. Weekend has already been booked on a boat out on the big lake. Work damn near downtown, only a mile up Fort Street. Maybe next time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bigga Petey said:


> Wish I could make it. Weekend has already been booked on a boat out on the big lake. Work damn near downtown, only a mile up Fort Street. Maybe next time.


Maybe next time. Like to told the other guy we get together during the week and hurf, maybe u can join us.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Alright fellas, the time is here. At 2100hrs we will be :al :w our lives away Who's going to smoke the most cigars this weekend? We should make this a lil comp for the board.(CS)


----------



## White97Jimmy

Hopefully you are still there around 2300....I work late tonight....

I'll still have my battlegear on from work....Booker, you better behave, I'll have my handcuffs and have to cuff you to one of them waitresses.


----------



## Bruisedawg

I see the plans are in full swing! My girlfriend and I are still planning on arriving about 3 PM. We'll just hang out until we meet at the casino. Until tomorrow!!:dr :w :al 
-Bob


----------



## White97Jimmy

Cool! Can't wait to meet everyone!

Good news is- I have a few extra dollars (not much, but a few) because the remaining balance on my crown I had put in today wasn't as much as they expected! Yay! An extra Coke or two for me!


----------



## White97Jimmy

So is this the final list?? Any others?

1. Detroitpha357
2. Jeremy and Liz
3. James, buddy Kevin
4. Eric and Jessica
5. Dirty Dee & friend Hank
6. Mauirce
7. Bruisedawg & gf


----------



## fugwumpy-cl

:c Damn, sorry I'm gonna miss. Sounds like it'll be kickin.

ya'll have a good time, hopefully I can make the next one.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bruisedawg said:


> I see the plans are in full swing! My girlfriend and I are still planning on arriving about 3 PM. We'll just hang out until we meet at the casino. Until tomorrow!!:dr :w :al
> -Bob


Bruisedawn I don't know if u got my message but both places r cool. if u want ill hook up with u & girlfriend. all I have 2 do is law sod & clean up. your not far from me. I must warning tho, I like 2 smoke lol


----------



## JPH

Leaving now, see everyone soon.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> Leaving now, see everyone soon.


1st victim getting ready 2go down. Have a safe trip.


----------



## Ermo

James we may not be at Robustos at 11 but I'll be :al and :w somewhere!!

Last weekend I was at Elysium, it's a club downtown, and friday there is no cover and you can smoke cigars anywhere you want. Might end up there!!

Or:

Envy
5th Avenue
Fishbones
My backyard

I smoke cigars at all these places on a weekly basis so we've got tons of places to go!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

If you guys end up going downtown, I probably won't end up there. It's just been a really long day at work so far, and I've still got almost 2.5 hours to go!


----------



## C From The D

Man am I finding out about this in the nick of time. Sitter is all set for the little ones and I will see you all there. Where exactly are we meeting in MGM?


----------



## Ermo

MGM is Saturday, but we could go down there tonight if everyone wants!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

Guess you're not at Robustos yet? LOL

I have about 30 min left AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!


----------



## White97Jimmy

I didn't know that the smoke was gonna make my pictures turn out really crappy! Hopefully someone else got a few decent shots!

Eric (ermo), Jeremy (JPH), DirtyDee (Dee):



Booker smoking and taking pics:



I'll make sure I get some better pics tomorrow night. Tonight was just a pre-party!


----------



## Bob

Nice pic of smoke...Some professionals try to get pics of smoke like that and fail to do it....Looks great and looks like a fun time.


----------



## White97Jimmy

guess i shouldn't hold a cigar and snap pics at the same time!


----------



## Bruisedawg

Man, looks like I missed a great time! Be there tomorrow afternoon!
-Bob


----------



## DETROITPHA357

C From The D said:


> Man am I finding out about this in the nick of time. Sitter is all set for the little ones and I will see you all there. Where exactly are we meeting in MGM?


Alright give me a call 313 790-8212 so u can catch up withus.:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bruisedawg said:


> Man, looks like I missed a great time! Be there tomorrow afternoon!
> -Bob


Well be waiting


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok Bruise just made it in town and he's ready to roll. Hey lets go shoot some pool at snookers then hit downtown, then go to the Casino for the smoke event. What yall think about that.


----------



## JPH

Was a great time, here's how it went down...

Friday around 7 Liz and I arrived at ERMO's (Eric) house. We chilled there for an hour or so.. smoked a Bolivar n/c provided by Eric while we were waiting. Than we went to a sweet cigar bar called Robustos. There I has the pleasure of meeting Detroit (Booker), White97Jimmy (James), Dirtydee (Dee), Mauirce (Maurice), and a few other non-gorilla's that were Bookers buddies. These guys knew how to smoke, and I smoked some awesome cigars there as well. White97Jimmy Hooked everyone up with a package of some good smokes upon his arrival...What a good guy...Even gave me some cigarillos to give my buddy who loves em'. Well we smoked and drank the night away...Was a really great time..Live band...ect....

the next morning Eric and I had our Pre-Breakfast cigars While watching some college football...Waiting for Michigan to start...Tahn we ordered some Amazing food from the Coney Island place...Damn good breakfast (bacon, ham, sausage, 3 eggs, toast, hash browns, pinnaple)...Filling..Even little PEPE' got some grub. (PEPE is Eric's girlfriend Jessica and his dog). We smoked a few sticks through the day while watching Michigan destroy Notre Dame. Jimmy brought a buddy over to Erics house were we were chilin'..not a Gorilla but a hell of a guy...he'll be joining soon...I hope...along with a friend of bookers that I mentioned he should join.

Than it was off to the casino where Liz and I had the pleasure of meeting Bookers lovely girlfriend gigi, (I dont know how to spell it). Liz had a good conversation with her and realized that Booker and I share a similar obsesion..go figure... But we really enjoyed her being there, she lit up the room with her smile. Dirtydee came to the Casino prepared to do some damage...It was his turn to pass out some smokes...Nice work Dee. Also had the pleasure of meeting bruisedog (Bob) and his lovely girlfriend. Both really cool down to earth people...my kinda people..I swear I'm PM-ing you if I get a parking ticket...  Though I am carefull not to.

Now is where I get to tell you how Booker is the man. In the MGM Grand Casino...Did we have to wait in the buffet line?..NO...all 15 or so of us got not only a complimentary buffet, but we got to walk in like we owned the place..Very cool...Than after dinner we all got escorted through the high roller room into our private VIP lounge...Met the Casino VP..was really cool. I didn't have my camera believe it or not...but a few great pics were taken on someones camera, and will prolly be posted later on. got to meet C from the D, and got to chat with him a bit ...really cool gorilla..can't wait to check out your cigar shop when it gets opened...

I know I'm missing something/someone, but gatta get ready for the Browns!!!!!....Anyhow, Booker man, Thanks for setting all of this up...You can pull strings like MF-er. Also thanks for inviting me and opening this up to all and any Gorillas that wanted to come. Eric & Jessica, I dont even know where to start with you 2.....thanks for letting us stay at your place, and making us feel at home, and thanks for everything else....*Detroit herf was a great success.*


----------



## White97Jimmy

I really wish I would have taken more pictures, but I was too busy talking and smoking. 

Huge thanks goes to Booker for putting this whole thing together. That was awesome! Who doesn't like a free buffet and security escort to the VIP room with our own bar?!? 

Jeremy already posted the specifics of the nights events. Thanks DirtyDee for that suicide bomb! I now have finally met JPH, Bruisedawg, C from the D and Dirty Dee. 

BEST STORY OF SATURDAY NIGHT AWARD:
Booker's gf wanted to know if we all obsess over our cigars as much as he does. She told the story about how Booker brings up his humidor up to his bedroom at night and sleeps next to it. Booker claims its because its cooler in his room and was worried about the beetles. LMAO! Just admit it Booker....You are just TOO obsessed!!

Booker and Mauirce:


(L to R) Daddy Booker, Gigi, Booker


Front to back: C from the D (Clint), DETROITPHA357 (Booker), White97Jimmy (James), Bruisedawg (Bob), Ermo (Eric), Dirty Dee (Dee), JPH (Jeremy), Kevin (not a CS member yet!)


----------



## Bigwaved

Thanks for posting the pictures. It looks like you all had a great time.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey Jimmy you were not suspose to tell that story:tg remember, what happen at the detroit heft stays at the detroit heft:sl Glad everyone had fun. I had a nice time and my girl liked yall so much she said I can go out and smoke with yall anytime lol Oh well. Hey we should start another post with the pic's of the herf so others can take a look at them, what yall think..


----------



## Old Sailor

I'd like to see the pics....I'm sorry we couldn't be there, wife says maybe next time.......


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Hey I just sent everyone a PM asking if we should do a new post so everyone can see our pic's and the fun we had. Its seems like were the only ones viewing the post, not that no one want to see them cause ive rec'v PM about the Herf asking are we going to post pics. I have about 20pic. Once I put them on my computer I will post them any???


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Maybe we can call it "Pic's of Detroit's Herf." Something like that. (just thinking.)


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok last thought How about a link that will take people straight to the pic page so they wont have to scroll through all the pages. Im done now. No more thinking for me today:s


----------



## JPH

Yeah...post the separate thread when you get your pics, and I'll copy my comments in there...so people can check them out...good idea Booker.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> Yeah...post the separate thread when you get your pics, and I'll copy my comments in there...so people can check them out...good idea Booker.


Hot Dammm someone thinks I have a good IDEAL that makes 2 in 1 weekend LOL thxs for coming JPH enjoyed u guys. Im always in Cleveland, I think my girl told your girl that already so ill problem be seeing you soon..:z


----------



## 68TriShield

Man o man,that looked like a awsome herf guys!How did you get James on film?I thought that was impossable Booker it looks like you have a couple potential gorillas enjoying some stogies with the CS guys BTW,we are on for monday...ok? I envy you guys...


----------



## Ermo

I had a great time with everyone. Stayed up so late last night I slept all day today!!

I have no pictures though, sorry!!

We should do it again soon!


----------



## C From The D

Hats off to Booker for setting up this awesome herf. It was worth every minute of the hour and fifteen minute drive it too ke to get there (usually only fifteen minutes) due to the mind numbing construction. Smoked some beautiful sticks and enjoyed the greatest company anyone could ask for. We will have to hit up Booker to set that up about every 3 months or so. Can't wait for the next one. Maybe next weekend for some of us.

And Booker, that offer is still on the table if you need me to carry your bags for you.:z


----------



## DonWeb

White97Jimmy said:


> Front to back: C from the D (Clint), DETROITPHA357 (Booker), White97Jimmy (James), Bruisedawg (Bob), Ermo (Eric), Dirty Dee (Dee), JPH (Jeremy), Kevin (not a CS member yet!)


little help here guys.

front to back (got it)... but left to right?

and there's one more guy than names.

~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
in any case sure looks like a good time was had by all!!
(nicely done, booker)


----------



## Old Sailor

works for me:al


----------



## icehog3

Looks like a great time in Motown!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

68TriShield said:


> Man o man,that looked like a awsome herf guys!How did you get James on film?I thought that was impossable Booker it looks like you have a couple potential gorillas enjoying some stogies with the CS guys BTW,we are on for monday...ok? I envy you guys...


LOL Oh yes monday......


----------



## DETROITPHA357

C From The D said:


> Hats off to Booker for setting up this awesome herf. It was worth every minute of the hour and fifteen minute drive it too ke to get there (usually only fifteen minutes) due to the mind numbing construction. Smoked some beautiful sticks and enjoyed the greatest company anyone could ask for. We will have to hit up Booker to set that up about every 3 months or so. Can't wait for the next one. Maybe next weekend for some of us.
> 
> And Booker, that offer is still on the table if you need me to carry your bags for you.:z


LOL ok u can carry my baggs only if u dont smoke all the cigars & jump over board when u c the girls thats going to be there


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DonWeb said:


> little help here guys.
> 
> front to back (got it)... but left to right?
> 
> and there's one more guy than names.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> in any case sure looks like a good time was had by all!!
> (nicely done, booker)


The older guy in the blue shirt looking like me is my father(yes he is a cigar smoker) like father like son:sl :SM


----------



## Sandman

DETROITPHA357 said:


> The older guy in the blue shirt looking like me is my father(yes he is a cigar smoker) like father like son:sl :SM


That's awesome that you smoke with your father, and you brought him to the herf. What a great son!


----------



## White97Jimmy

DonWeb said:


> little help here guys.
> 
> front to back (got it)... but left to right?
> 
> and there's one more guy than names.
> 
> ~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~~
> in any case sure looks like a good time was had by all!!
> (nicely done, booker)


Left to right....Looked at the picture, and I've got all the names/faces in my post. Not sure who you think I left out?


----------



## DETROITPHA357

luvsmesumcigars said:


> That's awesome that you smoke with your father, and you brought him to the herf. What a great son!


u will say im a better son when u find out i buy all of his cigars the messed up part is he smokes more than me 5 per day:hn


----------



## Old Sailor

DETROITPHA357 said:


> u will say im a better son when u find out i buy all of his cigars the messed up part is he smokes more than me 5 per day:hn


:r :r :al


----------



## White97Jimmy

Or that you didn't yell at him when he took the RASS from your travel humi and smoked it last night!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Or that you didn't yell at him when he took the RASS from your travel humi and smoked it last night!


I was ready to:c but he would have:sl me:SM then i would have had to:z


----------



## RenoB

lol, looks like a great time. wtg you herfin' maniacs :r


----------



## White97Jimmy

Cmon Booker...where's the pics?!?!


----------



## hannibal smith

Salutations!!!

Thought I would start my first post here b/c this is where it all began. 

First off, for those of you at the MGM this past saturday I was White97Jimmy (james) buddy Kevin (or now I guess hannibal smith). At any rate I had a great time hanging out with everyone. Many props go out to booker for setting everything up, outstanding man, thanks again. 

I'm looking forward to talking with everyone on this board and wouldn't mind smoking with everyone again sometime.


----------



## White97Jimmy

FINALLY HE SHOWS UP! Now you can waste all your time on here and spend all your money on tobacco!


----------



## Ermo

Whats up Kevin, glad you made it!!


----------



## Sandman

DETROITPHA357 said:


> I was ready to:c but he would have:sl me:SM then i would have had to:z


Man that's staight up funny.


----------



## Dirty Dee

Well, it's about time I chime in on this one. 

Detroit Herf...Spectacular!

Robustos...Happening!

Buffet...Filling!

MGM VIP Lounge...Comfy & Cozy!

Fellow Herfers...Awesome!

Booker...The Best  

I did have a blast herfing with the gang this past weekend. I truly appreciated all the comradery and of course the cigars.

Thanks again Ermo (Eric) for the ISOM. (my first handrolled) I haven't sparked it up yet. It's just resting in my humidor for that opportune moment. :w 

Thank you too Maurice for the HDM.

Question: If the only ISOM's that I smoked were machine rolled Jose L. Piedra's am I still considered an ISOM virgin? Just wondering.

I can't wait to herf with you guys again.


----------



## Ermo

Dirty Dee said:


> Question: If the only ISOM's that I smoked were machine rolled Jose L. Piedra's am I still considered an ISOM virgin? Just wondering.


Those Piedras are better than most NC's. I would suggest you fire that smoke up ASAP, the slope is near!!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

White97Jimmy said:


> Cmon Booker...where's the pics?!?!


I am to pissed off I cant get my SD card to read, maybe I can give it to 1of U guys to try and see if you can get it to work. Anyone want to give it a shot. Ihave at least 20pic's of Friday on it that would be nice for everyone to view. Someone help me out here. U have to get it my saturday cause im leaving town for a week.


----------



## Dirty Dee

Ermo said:


> Those Piedras are better than most NC's. I would suggest you fire that smoke up ASAP, the slope is near!!


You convinced me. It will be blazing tonight.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Dirty Dee said:


> You convinced me. It will be blazing tonight.


I just got done blazing:hn


----------



## Ermo

Dirty Dee said:


> You convinced me. It will be blazing tonight.


Dee, Partagas is known for their unique spicy flavor, which in that particular cigar comes on strong in the end and resembles anisette. Keep that in mind while smoking.


----------



## Bruisedawg

hannibal smith said:


> Salutations!!!
> 
> Thought I would start my first post here b/c this is where it all began.
> 
> First off, for those of you at the MGM this past saturday I was White97Jimmy (james) buddy Kevin (or now I guess hannibal smith). At any rate I had a great time hanging out with everyone. Many props go out to booker for setting everything up, outstanding man, thanks again.
> 
> I'm looking forward to talking with everyone on this board and wouldn't mind smoking with everyone again sometime.


Kevin, glad to see you joined the Jungle! It was good meeting you at the MGM. Can't wait to do it again!
-Bob


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Bruisedawg said:


> Kevin, glad to see you joined the Jungle! It was good meeting you at the MGM. Can't wait to do it again!
> -Bob


Yeah I guess he's alright Im glad to have met all yalllll:sl


----------



## JPH

hannibal smith said:


> Salutations!!!
> 
> Thought I would start my first post here b/c this is where it all began.
> 
> First off, for those of you at the MGM this past saturday I was White97Jimmy (james) buddy Kevin (or now I guess hannibal smith). At any rate I had a great time hanging out with everyone. Many props go out to booker for setting everything up, outstanding man, thanks again.
> 
> I'm looking forward to talking with everyone on this board and wouldn't mind smoking with everyone again sometime.


Kevin, Glad you made it!!


----------



## White97Jimmy

We'll see when the next time he logs in is  

I don't think he has a great attention span for CS :r


----------



## Mauirce

Breaking News, Mauirce is finally off work and chatting in club stogie :ms 

1st of all special thanks goes out to everyone that showed up.

Special thanks to DirtyDee, WhiteJimm, and Eric for the Stogies.

Detroit357 for the local and overall atmosphere of the event.

I wish everyday could be HERF in the D day.:dr


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Mauirce said:


> Breaking News, Mauirce is finally off work and chatting in club stogie :ms
> 
> 1st of all special thanks goes out to everyone that showed up.
> 
> Special thanks to DirtyDee, WhiteJimm, and Eric for the Stogies.
> 
> Detroit357 for the local and overall atmosphere of the event.
> 
> I wish everyday could be HERF in the D day.:dr


I agree with ya


----------



## hannibal smith

White97Jimmy said:


> We'll see when the next time he logs in is
> 
> I don't think he has a great attention span for CS :r


Aight, thats it i'm out thanks again everyone.......:r

Well, got a big job interview next tuesday so hopefully I will have some more time, but I will definitely be partaking in some fun up in Toronto soon wether or not I get the job.

BTW, everytime I see someone post CS, I immediately think counter-strike and not club stogie, so bear with me 

Hanny Smith


----------



## White97Jimmy

OMG! He's back!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

So when are we getting together for a lil smoke.:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> So when are we getting together for a lil smoke.:w


oka what up yall


----------



## Ermo

DETROITPHA357 said:


> oka what up yall


Book you want to have a :al and :w at Robusto's friday night? Anyone else is welcome.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ermo said:


> Book you want to have a :al and :w at Robusto's friday night? Anyone else is welcome.


Sounds good to me, Im down for a lil :w$:al


----------



## Dirty Dee

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Sounds good to me, Im down for a lil :w$:al


One of these days yawl ought to come out west to Stix. It's a very nice place. Only one drawback; no food. They have to order out to local establishments for food if you want it. They do however have a nice selection of adult beverages and a large walk in humidor. The prices are comparable to the local B & M. Just let me know when and I will try to make it.


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Dirty Dee said:


> One of these days yawl ought to come out west to Stix. It's a very nice place. Only one drawback; no food. They have to order out to local establishments for food if you want it. They do however have a nice selection of adult beverages and a large walk in humidor. The prices are comparable to the local B & M. Just let me know when and I will try to make it.


Any time "D" u put it together and we will make it happen, let us know:w


----------



## DETROITPHA357

Ok for today the herf is @ http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=37922 come 1 come all here having fun tonite.:w :al :z


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Ok for today the herf is @ http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=37922 come 1 come all here having fun tonite.:w :al :z


Ok we had a great time "E" did show up for a while. Well when yall get some free time lets hook up somewhere I can hop around


----------



## DETROITPHA357

DETROITPHA357 said:


> Well when yall get some free time lets hook up somewhere I can hop around


Ok DirtyDee is inviting us to herf with him in Southgate Friday 7:30p, If I can hop out of here safely I'll be there. Anyone else coming? Here's the link to the place. It's called Sticks.

http://www.stixcigar.com/


----------



## JPH

I wish I didn't have anything goin on! You guys will have a blast!


----------



## DETROITPHA357

JPH said:


> I wish I didn't have anything goin on! You guys will have a blast!


Maybe next time.


----------

